# Eheim Classic 2213 help needed!



## Hardgraf (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello.

I recently bought a second hand Eheim 2213 which i set up in a bucket & it ran silently. When i set up my tank last weekend, i primed the filter & it rattled. I continued to run the filter with this rattling noise for a few days.

I then discovered that the ceramic shaft which holds the impeller was snapped. I have replaced the ceramic shaft but the noise has continued. 

I have re- primed the filter several times, there is no trapped air & the filter is only 2 ft under the tank. The flow from the spray bar is fine. I am running a blue pad, eheim substrate pro, white pad & a black pad as media.

I have ordered a new impeller, axle & bearings as a last resort. Hopefully this will solve the problem. 

Can anyone shed any light on the source of the noise & any potential solution?


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

I have had the same problem, in fact I still do, I snapped the impeller shaft when pulling it out for cleaning so I bought a new one but still had the rattling, well my fix was/is kinda low teck, I placed a loose change jar full of penney’s and the like... anyway I placed that on top of the filter(it weighs about two pounds) and the rattling is gone. With that one top it runs silent and the flow remains the same. Im sure its not the best fix but it works it also keeps me from spending all my change!


----------



## Hardgraf (Jan 20, 2006)

lol, might have to try that! What is it that's causing the rattling do you think?


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

im not so sure, i kinda think that theres something out of balance, but i really dont know, but i dident replace the the impeller, just the shaft and bushings, doing the whole thing might work


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i have two, one on both my tanks and its only one of them that dose it, the one that i didn't break has never had that problem


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I also broke my impeller shaft in my 2213 
I changed the shaft and the ratling went away. Are you sure you got the right shaft?


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

There are some rubber bushings that the shaft should land in in both ends, are they in place?


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi iknow this is an old thread but my 2213 is also rattling after priming and has no flow. I checked the shaft and its intact. its brand new, what could i be doing wrong?


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

You might have some vapor lock. Try tilting it on its side while it's running. If you see bubbles coming out of the spray bar, and you start to hear more of a swishy rssssssh noise, you just have a big bubble in there. Once you get it going, slowly tilt it back up until it still runs even when upright. Then wait until you don't hear the noise any more, then try tilting it slightly right or left (but not all the way). When you're done it should be silent and water should be rushing out of the spray bar. 

You can also check to see if this is the problem by tilting it all the way on its side then tilting it even a little more, so the motor part is lower than the green canister part. If you see a big old bubble coming up the clear green plastic part on the inside, then you know you need to burp your filter.


----------

